# [SOLVED] fullscreen flickering



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have a problem with my full screen games and i also am still fairly new to computer hardware but not computer programing/hacking. my full screen games(maplestory, guild wars, counterstrike source and 1.6) to name a few, have been flickering alot when i reach certain areas mostly of dark color. Although with both counter strikes the flickering is greatly reduced.
im currently not on the computer that has the problem but i will update the specs within half an hour. the ones that i have are these:
i have both Windows XP pro sp2 and Windows Vista Ultimate sp1 OSes installed on different partions
2gbs of ram (manufacturer will be updated)
Intel g33/31 motherboard
Intel extreme graphics 256mb 
none of which are overclocked and all have the latest drivers
thank you in advance for your help


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

Yeah, those graphics are onboard and low end...
Anyone else help with this?


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

i know the graphics are low end but here is the rest of the specs
PSU: G&T 500W 11and 14 amps on the 12V rails
Motherboard:Gigabyte model G31M-S2L
CPU:Intel Dual Core E2200 @ 2.20ghz
RAM:Spektek DDR2 SDRAM 1GB+1GB speed 400MHz
Video Card:Intel G33/31 Express chipset Family
Hard Drive:SAMSUNG HD321KJ ATA Device
OS:Windows Vista Ultimate SP1
and maybe it might be from the graphics so should i just w8 to get a new one?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

What is your screen resolution currently set to?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

And what is the monitor's refresh rate? It's usually 60Hz for LCD monitors, and 70-100Hz for the older CRT monitors.

Do you have VSync enabled in the game options?

Have you tried installing the latest chipset drivers from your motherboard manfacturer's website?


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

i have no idea what vSync i have an LCD monitor so i guess its 60GHz refresh rate and i have the resolution set to 1440x900 but some of the games switch resolutions and my chipset drivers are up to date


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

Click the buttons on the front of your monitor to see the refresh rate. It might be labelled as Vertical Frequency, and should be 59 or 60Hz.

VSync is an option in the game's settings menu. If it's enabled, it will limit the game's framerates to match the monitor's refresh rate, meaning that the screen won't flicker or tear during fast action.

If you had a graphics card instead of the onboard Intel G33/31 Express then you could also set VSync in the graphics control panel to over-ride the in-game settings. I'm not sure if you can do this with onboard, but there should still be the option to do this in the games menu screen.


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

its 60 GHz i just went into guild wars and set the res to the same as the desktop then i changed the refresh rate of the game 60GHz=flickered 75GHz=perfect


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

75Hz is usually only for CRT monitors, but if it works for you then problem solved.

Fullscreen games always play better when set to the monitor's native resolution. Check the monitor's manual to see what this is.


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

no im saying my screen refresh rate was 60GHz acording to the Xerox menu and i set 75GHz and it worked better


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

Yes, I understand that. I'm just saying that 60 is the most common refresh rate for LCD monitors, but if setting it to 75 fixes your flickering problem, then leave it at 75Hz.


----------



## forgotten332 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: fullscreen flickering*

alright


----------

